# Evento Especial 15/16 Novembro



## Seringador (14 Nov 2006 às 11:00)

Boas,
Penso que já é altura de abrir um tópico, para colocarem aqui toda a informação relativa à situação que se está a formar ao largo da nossa costa e com um elevado potencial para deixar marcas junto das nossas populações!  

Temos a depressão a encher e com muita instabilidade 
Satélite
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos

Reparem como existe uma boa alimentação na parte de trás da Depressão vem desde os trópicos e vai chocar com o continente e com uma boa vorticidade a 850hPa.

http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/europe/winds/wm7vor.html

Vapor de Água - Excelente  

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/wv-l.jpg

O Estofex só menciona na parte final, mas penso que irá ser diferente para amanhã 
*"More significant thunderstorms are advected with a plume of higher wetbulb potential temperatures (14-16 degrees, 0-1 km average) and reach the forecast area west of Portugal at the end of the period. The shear environment remains weak to moderate (around 10 m/s DLS), but sufficient for clustering, along a zone of convergence n GFS that probably qualifies as warm front."*

Lembrem-se que é de rotação lenta por isso poderá ser ainda mais grave, a ver vamos 
Boas caçadas


----------



## Luis França (14 Nov 2006 às 12:00)

Ora viva,

Pela minha parte, apesar de ter apanhado uma "pequena" carraspana este fim-de-semana, já estou a postos na 4ª/5ª feira para ir até à costa reportar os estragos. Tenho o zebro de 4 rodas à porta e todo o equipamento pronto. Também já avisei familiares e amigos que vivem em zonas baixas (e que guardam os pópós na garagem) que os coloquem no cimo dos montes e que visitem o fórum 
Mal chegue espero que a net não se afogue


----------



## dj_alex (14 Nov 2006 às 12:03)

Luis França disse:


> Ora viva,
> 
> Pela minha parte, apesar de ter apanhado uma "pequena" carraspana este fim-de-semana, já estou a postos na 4ª/5ª feira para ir até à costa reportar os estragos. Tenho o zebro de 4 rodas à porta e todo o equipamento pronto. Também já avisei familiares e amigos que vivem em zonas baixas (e que guardam os pópós na garagem) que os coloquem no cimo dos montes e que visitem o fórum
> Mal chegue espero que a net não se afogue



Boas Luis!!!     Vê lá se não ficas pior outra vez....Diverte-te lá pelas azenhas para tirares umas boas fotos..principalmente amanha, quando ela começar a entrar...


----------



## LUPER (14 Nov 2006 às 12:11)

Ontem tb enviei um mail para o IM, mas eles nem resposta dão, não alertam ninguem e daqui por 36h já vai existir muita inundação por esse País fora. É realmente lamentavel esta situação, acho que vou mandar um para o PR e pro PM, não se admite esta situação até em Italia falam neste situação extrema e aqui anda tudo a ir pra praia e a ver os musicais Floribella e Morangos com Açucar, este país tá mesmo condenado


----------



## Luis França (14 Nov 2006 às 12:18)

LUPER disse:


> Ontem tb enviei um mail para o IM, mas eles nem resposta dão, não alertam ninguem e daqui por 36h já vai existir muita inundação por esse País fora. É realmente lamentavel esta situação, acho que vou mandar um para o PR e pro PM, não se admite esta situação até em Italia falam neste situação extrema e aqui anda tudo a ir pra praia e a ver os musicais Floribella e Morangos com Açucar, este país tá mesmo condenado



Mas eles, os do IM, não nos podem responder (talvez por serem um organismo estatal não se podem expor). Por isso nunca espero receber resposta aos mails enviados. E porque não enviar as previsões com os mapas à RTP1, SIC e TVI? Assim ficariam a saber, apesar de não dizerem nada nos telejornais (porque o IM não confirmou). Depois ficariam com a consciência pesada quando acontecer!


----------



## Santos (14 Nov 2006 às 12:43)

Luis França disse:


> Mas eles, os do IM, não nos podem responder (talvez por serem um organismo estatal não se podem expor [ao ridículo]). Por isso nunca espero receber resposta aos mails enviados. E porque não enviar as previsões com os mapas à RTP1, SIC e TVI? Assim ficariam a saber, apesar de não dizerem nada nos telejornais (porque o IM não confirmou). Depois ficariam com a consciência pesada quando acontecer! Os gajos querem é música e fardamentos novos.



Graças a ti o forum Meteopt está de cabeça tranquila no que respeita as tentativas efectuadas no sentido de alertar os serviços responsáveis para o que nos espera, este fórum confirma-o e por escrito; pena é ninguém responsável querer saber das populações e dos riscos que correm que, como aqui também já referido são aqueles que menos posses têm.

"Água mole em pedra dura tanto bate até que fura", pelo que mais cedo ou mais tarde o crédito acabará por ser dado, pena mais tarde do que já, no entanto talvez os emais possam ser enviadas directamente às direcções de informação das TV's, Lusa e diários (escritos e digitais) cc deverá bastar.
Não é fácil quebrar as barreiras existentes mas consegue-se podes crer  e acreditar, temos que nos promover e nada melhor do que o histórico deste forum que tem um enorme CV com provadas dadas ... 
Também ajudo no que for possível


----------



## Luis França (14 Nov 2006 às 13:20)

Vejam lá esta previsão da agência Reuters. Será que os "trolhas" dos nossos jornais não olham para as previsões das agências noticiosas?

http://today.reuters.co.uk/Weather/default.aspx?weatherType=weather7Day

Eles até são muito específicos: Tons of rain ... ou seja, toneladas de chuva.


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2006 às 13:31)

É brutal tive agora a ver os modelos a frente de amanha e inicio de quinta vai largar para cima de 50mm em muitas zonas a zona de Lisboa por ex. pelo que vi pode ter 18 horas de chuva muito forte! o pessoal não vai de carro para os empregos vai é de barco


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2006 às 13:32)

E já agora eu tbm mandei um mail para o IM


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Nov 2006 às 14:04)

Luis França disse:


> ...Os gajos querem é música e fardamentos novos.



      

Até me engasguei de tanto rir!!!! E depois eu é que sou sarcástico! Excelente!  

É realmente uma vergonha esta situação, mas my friends, é o habitual. Tenho pena é das possíveis vítimas, essas sim se soubessem que há pelo menos um grupo de pessoas que sabe o que pode acontecer e já avisou quem de direito, sem obter resposta. Então podem ficar indignadas e pedir explicações e responsabilidades, claro ficarão na mesma, porque como dizia o outro " a culpa morre solteira", bem ele disse ao contrário, mas morre!


----------



## Senador (14 Nov 2006 às 14:17)

o INM ja tem alertas no site... acumulação de 80mm em 12h para as zonas do litoral galego!


----------



## Minho (14 Nov 2006 às 14:21)

Pessoal é uma boa altura para divulgar o fórum... Façam como eu postem nos comentários das notícias on-line a existência do forum.

À noite também estou a pensar em mandar uns e-mails a vários organismos de comunicação social


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Nov 2006 às 14:23)

Quem tiver emails que os poste para assim termos todos acesso a poder enviar. Se começarem a receber uns 20 emails, talvez lhe dê alguma comixão e venham cá ver.


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Nov 2006 às 14:57)

Luis França disse:


> Vejam lá esta previsão da agência Reuters. Será que os "trolhas" dos nossos jornais não olham para as previsões das agências noticiosas?
> 
> http://today.reuters.co.uk/Weather/default.aspx?weatherType=weather7Day
> 
> Eles até são muito específicos: Tons of rain ... ou seja, toneladas de chuva.




Ora aqui fica o quadro deles que o Luís refere:






Pode que por ser uma agência conhecida aceitem melhor o que eles referem...


----------



## dj_alex (14 Nov 2006 às 15:32)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Ora aqui fica o quadro deles que o Luís refere:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


´
A tradução será...resmas de chuva....

    

O IM continua sem lançar avisos....paciência....


----------



## Minho (14 Nov 2006 às 15:34)

Eu cá já estou a ficar desconfiado... acho que é para nos chatear... brincalhões


----------



## Seringador (14 Nov 2006 às 15:36)

Boas,

Antes demais devemos de avisar todos aqueles que conhecemos, de forma a planearem melhor as suas acções neste período,  
é o que eu digo vai acontecer de noite e depois de manhã as populações manhã ...huhhuum   
  parece que fomos apanhados de surpresa??

o pior é isso mesmo é que vai ser de noite quando o risco é mais elevado, devido à falta de precepção e ao descanso das populações, o que torna ainda mais perigoso este evento e mais fácil de desculpar depois!
Meus amigos temos de batalhar para a chamada RESPONSABILIZAÇÃO:lolabove: :lolabove: eu até fico doente , portanto ao contrário das autoridades que estão a   vamos   para que os danos não sejam elevados!
pq caso contrário é a gota de água


----------



## Rog (14 Nov 2006 às 15:40)

*Re: Evento Especial 14/15/16 Novembro*

As trovoadas já se encaminham para a Madeira...
(Já agora o evento especial começa hoje 14 na Madeira , é certo que com menos intensidade, mas também digno de registo)


----------



## Seringador (14 Nov 2006 às 15:44)

Relembro que esta depressão tem caracteristicas ao nível da alimentação do vapor de água iguais às dos trópicos, só que juntem um forte gradiente térmico que está a ser visualizado  junto ao seu centro, onde existe uma helicidade e vorticidade elevada, como aquelas formações que crescem parecendo que estão paradas  

http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos

Amanhã com o choque das massas de ar de NW com as da depressão vão-se formar MCS numa espessa cintura convectiva e organizada, espero que os modelos tirem um pouco de precipitação mas não estou a ver como  
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/wv-l.jpg


----------



## LUPER (14 Nov 2006 às 15:47)

http://www.portugaldiario.iol.pt/noticia.php?id=741928&div_id=291

Esta é a informação que dão aos media, parece que vem ai chuva, tipo brincadeira, tivemos uns dias de praia e tal e agora vêm ai uma chuva    .Vamos todos a deixar comentários na noticia


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Nov 2006 às 16:10)

Para o Sotavento:

60mm a 80mm previstos para esta zona!!

Vai ser em grande 

Alerta de Tornados para todo o pais!!

Todo o pais vai ser atingido mas, De Sines aVigo e Faro a Huelva vao ser as zonas mais atingidas!!!


----------



## Seringador (14 Nov 2006 às 16:15)

Boas,

Só vos deixo estas duas imagens e como uma imagem vale mais que mil palavras, duas imagens valem mais de 2 mil...  
Ao contrário de outros que ficam mudos  

Geopotencial a 1500m




Precipitação -  Assombrosa


----------



## Minho (14 Nov 2006 às 16:21)

Viram!! 
Deu resultado: Actividade Acutal 53 membros! Tamos quase a bater o RECORDE


----------



## Seringador (14 Nov 2006 às 16:23)

Minho disse:


> Viram!!
> Deu resultado: Actividade Acutal 53 membros! Tamos quase a bater o RECORDE



Já foi batido 57, estamos de parabéns


----------



## Santos (14 Nov 2006 às 16:24)

Creio que amanhã ao passar da tarde deveremos ter os primeiros efeitos deste evento, que n'alguns locais poderá ser já de chuva e vento muito significativos


----------



## Silvia (14 Nov 2006 às 16:30)

quando há eventos especial estamos cá todos...


----------



## Santos (14 Nov 2006 às 16:34)

Silvia disse:


> quando há eventos especial estamos cá todos...



Olá Silvia, somos sempre todos bem vindos a esta casa, de dia, de noite, de manhã de tarde enfim    e encontramos cá sempre alguém e por norma muita gente


----------



## Luis França (14 Nov 2006 às 16:48)

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp

já começaram a colorir o mapa ...


----------



## ACalado (14 Nov 2006 às 16:57)

Luis França disse:


> O despertador do IM já deve estar a funcionar
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp
> 
> já começaram a colorir o mapa ...



pois esse despertador por vezes somos nos todos aqui no forum ou pensam que eles não dao uma espreitadinha aqui ao forum


----------



## ACalado (14 Nov 2006 às 17:05)

POR FIM!!!1:sa  

SITUAÇÃO METEOROLÓGICA ADVERSA- AGUACEIROS E VENTO FORTE   2006-11-14 

Segundo previsões do IM, Portugal Continental irá sofrer a influência de uma depressão, caracterizada por uma massa de ar quente de origem instável, que provocará situações de precipitação intensa e vento forte no litoral e muito forte nas terras altas para os próximos dois dias. 
Descida da temperatura máxima e possibilidade de queda de neve na Serra da Estrela. 

Assim para dia 15 (quarta-feira): 
A partir da manhã, o vento intensificar-se-á com ocorrência de aguaceiros em todo o País, que serão mais localizados e mais intensos no Litoral Norte e Centro. O vento será forte no Litoral e muito forte com rajadas nas Terras Altas, onde poderá atingir os 120km/h. 
Dia 16 (quinta-feira): 
Esta situação tenderá a deslocar-se para o Interior Alentejano e Sotavento Algarvio, mantendo as mesmas características de aguaceiros e vento forte. Devido à descida da temperatura máxima prevista e o vento forte, prevê-se para este dia neve na Serra da Estrela. 
Perante esta situação o SNBPC entrará em Alerta Azul em 150800NOV06. 

O Serviço Nacional de Bombeiros e Protecção Civil recomenda a limpeza e desobstrução dos sumidouros, valetas e outros canais de drenagem, removendo folhas caídas das árvores, areias e pedras que ali se depositaram previamente à época das chuvas. 

A verificação da funcionalidade dos sistemas de drenagem urbana é, por isso, essencial. 

Cada cidadão deve também tomar uma atitude pró-activa, nomeadamente assegurando a desobstrução dos sistema de escoamento das águas pluviais dos quintais ou varandas e a limpeza de bueiros, algerozes e caleiras dos telhados de habitações. 

Nas zonas mais vulneráveis a situações de cheia, recomenda-se também a adopção das seguintes medidas preventivas: 

* Desobstrução de linhas de água principalmente junto a pontes, aquedutos e outros estrangulamentos do escoamento; 

* Limpeza de linhas de água assoreadas; 

*Limpeza dos resíduos sólidos urbanos (muitos deles de grandes dimensões) depositados ilegalmente nos troços marginais dos cursos de água; 

* Verificação (e eventual reparação) de possíveis situações de desmoronamentos das margens das linhas de água, de modo a evitar obstruções ou estrangulamentos; 

* Inspecção visual de diques ou outros aterros longitudinais às linhas de água destinados a resguardar os terrenos marginais; 

* Fecho de portas e janelas assim como à arrumação de equipamento solto, caixotes de lixo ou outros objectos, em virtude do vento mais forte; 

* Se possível, adie as viagens para as zonas afectadas pela chuva forte. Se não o puder evitar, modere a velocidade do veículo e, ou, pare na estação de serviço mais próxima; 

* Redução da velocidade de condução de veículos tendo especial cuidado com os congestionamentos de trânsito e a possível formação de lençóis de água nas vias ou redução da visibilidade, que poderão aumentar o perigo de acidente rodoviário; 

* A não utilização de veículos em zonas inundadas, precavendo o seu arrastamento para buracos no pavimento ou caixas de esgoto abertas; 

* Afectação por ventos mais fortes, de estruturas montadas (andaimes, tendas, toldos, telhados) e árvores, podendo provocar a sua queda. 

Para os cidadãos que residam em zonas de cheia reforçar as seguintes medidas: 

* Proceder à evacuação de gado e equipamento agrícola para locais seguros; 

* Libertar os animais domésticos que não conseguir levar para pontos seguros; 

* Mudar o recheio das habitações e os objectos mais valiosos para os andares superiores; 

* Desligar a corrente eléctrica e cortar a água e o gás; 
* Preparar-se para uma eventual evacuação, sinalizando a sua presença com um pano branco ou uma luz; 

* Cumprir as orientações das autoridades. 

O Serviço Nacional de Bombeiros e Protecção Civil chama a atenção de todos os responsáveis para a observância das situações acima descritas, de modo a salvaguardar a protecção dos cidadãos e seus bens, adoptando as acções apropriadas com vista à mitigação destes riscos. 

COLABORE, a protecção começa em si e na sua casa. 
A força da água pode ser destruidora... 

PREVENIR PLANEAR SOCORRER 


 d:         
Por pouco o aviso nao era dado so amanha


----------



## Angelstorm (14 Nov 2006 às 17:18)

Prognósticos só no final!!


----------



## Rog (14 Nov 2006 às 17:22)

Descargas electricas em direcção à Madeira, dentro de poucas horas estão por cá.
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rsfloc.html


----------



## LUPER (14 Nov 2006 às 17:28)

Pelos vistos parece que o IM gosta de dar uma espreitade-la aqui ao forum


----------



## Santos (14 Nov 2006 às 17:38)

Meteograma com a quantidade de precipitação prevista (mm +/- (raio de Lisboa)


----------



## LUPER (14 Nov 2006 às 17:43)

Os Alertas apenas dizem respeito ao vento


----------



## filipept (14 Nov 2006 às 17:45)

Parece que vem em força. Já estou a alertar conhecidos e a aproveitar para divulgar o forum que está sempre na linha da frente.


----------



## Luis França (14 Nov 2006 às 17:45)

Depois à hora do jantar quando abrirem as torneiras vão-se desculpar por ter sido inesperado, não sabiam ...


----------



## Senador (14 Nov 2006 às 18:25)

O snow-forecast dá chuva forte para a serra da estrela na quarta á noite.. estranho.. 52mm em forma de neve seria algo não muito habitual...


----------



## tomalino (14 Nov 2006 às 18:56)

O IM só da alertas de chuva para os distritos do Porto, Braga e Viana...e é um alerta amarelo . Acho que amanhã a cor deve mudar senão vai ficar toda a gente surpreendida


----------



## Santos (14 Nov 2006 às 19:01)

Segundo esta imagem a previsão nã é nada má


----------



## Rog (14 Nov 2006 às 22:28)

Por aqui o evento já está a passar (pelo menos entre as 20h e as 21h30h), com trovoadas (esparsas 1 a cada 2 a 3 min) e chuva. Neste preciso momento tudo muito calmo, nem chuva, nem trovoadas, nem vento......


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (14 Nov 2006 às 22:31)

Actualização do ESTOFEX:

_Another focus of local thunderstorm development is Portugal, where cold front approaches during the period. Given some CAPE and forcing along the cold front, thunderstorms are expected to move into Portugal during the afternoon hours, spreading north-eastward. Given south-westerly winds at all levels and weak vertical wind shear, *organization of convective cells seem to be unlikely and severe thunderstorms are not forecast.* _


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Nov 2006 às 22:39)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Actualização do ESTOFEX:
> 
> _Another focus of local thunderstorm development is Portugal, where cold front approaches during the period. Given some CAPE and forcing along the cold front, thunderstorms are expected to move into Portugal during the afternoon hours, spreading north-eastward. Given south-westerly winds at all levels and weak vertical wind shear, *organization of convective cells seem to be unlikely and severe thunderstorms are not forecast.* _




Deixa que eles depois mudam o bico ao prego, amanhã falamos


----------



## dj_alex (14 Nov 2006 às 22:51)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Deixa que eles depois mudam o bico ao prego, amanhã falamos




Não costumam falhar...

Bem...a mala já esta feita...amanha lá me vou...


----------



## Minho (14 Nov 2006 às 23:00)

dj_alex disse:


> Não costumam falhar...
> 
> Bem...a mala já esta feita...amanha lá me vou...



Então boa viagem! E já sabes sempre que possas "www.meteopt.com" para escreveres "Crónicas MeteoPT por Terras de Castela"


----------



## dj_alex (14 Nov 2006 às 23:02)

Minho disse:


> Então boa viagem! E já sabes sempre que possas "www.meteopt.com" para escreveres "Crónicas MeteoPT por Terras de Castela"



Cá estarei sempre...Vcs não se livram de mim assim tao facilmente....


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Nov 2006 às 23:03)

tomalino disse:


> O IM só da alertas de chuva para os distritos do Porto, Braga e Viana...e é um alerta amarelo . Acho que amanhã a cor deve mudar senão vai ficar toda a gente surpreendida




E verdade... o Algarve é ESTRANGEIRO  
porque preocupar, nao estamos na epoca alta!!

Ja repararam o que vai entrar pelo Algarve a dentro??? esta a passar ao pe da Madeira!!

Vai ser impressionante 

E ja viram o risco de tornados??? sao super-celulas bem potentes, para nao falar do granizo!!!

VENHA A PEDRA


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Nov 2006 às 23:31)

dj_alex disse:


> Cá estarei sempre...Vcs não se livram de mim assim tao facilmente....



Vais de quê avião? Se fores eu acerto-te com uma fisga quando aqui passares por cima. 

Já agora, se me permites vou-te dar umas aulas de portunnhol:

Bom Dia - Buons Diaes!
Olá - Yola
Adeus - Adeios
Estou perdido - Estoie Pierdido
O meu nome é - Mi nomie ies
Sou climatologista - Soie climatorogilista
Onde fica a estação do metro mais próxima - Onde feica a estacione dio mietro mas procximia
Onde é o IM espanhol - Onde és o INM espaniol
Prognosticos só depois do jogo - Progniósticos solo despoes del jiogo  
Eu falo espanhol - Euio hablo espaniol
Queria um presunto - Queria un pregunto
Céu nublado - cielo nubliado
Temperatura - Temperatiura
Como está, muito prazer - Como iesta, mucho prazier
Sou português - Soie puertugués

   

Boa viagem e bom sucesso profissional Alexandrão!


----------



## Rog (15 Nov 2006 às 00:46)

o que aí vem para Portugal dia 16:


----------



## Santos (15 Nov 2006 às 02:14)

Para além da neve que cairá na Serra da Estrela, existe potencial para possivelmente nevar nas serras de Vila Real/Chaves...


----------



## dj_alex (15 Nov 2006 às 07:11)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Vais de quê avião? Se fores eu acerto-te com uma fisga quando aqui passares por cima.
> 
> Já agora, se me permites vou-te dar umas aulas de portunnhol:
> 
> ...



Já imprimi e vou levar    

Xau malta...espero mais logo quando chegar voltar a entrar no forum para ver se já se anda de barco por este portugal fora...tirem muitas fotos....e tratem bem do forum


----------



## LUPER (15 Nov 2006 às 08:38)

dj_alex disse:


> Já imprimi e vou levar
> 
> Xau malta...espero mais logo quando chegar voltar a entrar no forum para ver se já se anda de barco por este portugal fora...tirem muitas fotos....e tratem bem do forum



Boa viagem e espero que encontres muita neve por Madrid, vê as noticias logo por deverão ser terriveis


----------



## Seringador (15 Nov 2006 às 09:57)

Boas,

Os modelos tiraram precipitação, ainda bem, mas mesmo assim vamos ver fortes precipitações, por aqui, existe nebulosidade em duas camadas de altura a irem em direcções diferentes o que é bom sinal as mais baixas de W e as mais altas de SW 
O estofex não coloca nenhum nivel de alerta apenas uma pequena referência 
"
Another focus of local thunderstorm development is Portugal, where cold front approaches during the period. Given some CAPE and forcing along the cold front, thunderstorms are expected to move into Portugal during the afternoon hours, spreading north-eastward."

Nota: Ontem chamava frente quente, hoje chama frente fria e penso que existirá probabilidade de MCS, ao contrário do que o estofex que resigando aponta muito improvável 
Muita indefinição....   
Mais vale prevenir que remediar, na minha prespectiva o Algarve, nomeadamente o Sotavento pode vir também a ser uma área a ter atenção! 

http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos

Vejam aqueles pontos a fugir para o vermelho no topo das nuvens, boa convecção 
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/ft-l.jpg


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (15 Nov 2006 às 10:11)

Que visão impressionante:


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Nov 2006 às 10:29)

Bons dias 

Bem por aqui em VRSA tudo calminho...algum vento moderado, e um ceu cinzento!! nada de anormal para o que se avizinha!!

A temp: 22Cº

Temp agua mar: 22C igualmente!!

Pela trajectoria do bicho parece que o Algarve vai ser bastante fustigado!! Enquanto para o Norte como previa deveria desviar-se um pouco para a orla costeira!!

Por isso afirmo que a partir desta tarde o Algarve ate Ribatejo deveram ser as zonas mais atingidas!!No norte um alerta para a rajada maxima tal como no sotavento algarvio!!

Apartir deste meio dia atençao camaras e maquinas fotograficas!!!


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (15 Nov 2006 às 10:56)

Não percebo como é que o distrito de Santarém continua verdinho no Sistema de Avisos Meteorológicos do IM...


----------



## Senador (15 Nov 2006 às 11:09)

verde é a cor da esperança  
por aqui 16ºC, caiu uma chovinha as 7h30, por enquanto o vento é forte mas não ha sinal da tempestade


----------



## Senador (15 Nov 2006 às 11:24)

da-me ideia pelas imagens de satelite que nos aqui no norte vamos apanhar com pouco e o centro e sul com muito, exactamente ao contrario do que se previa.. as "manchas azuis" estao a passar muito perto da costa minhota e galega, mas de sul para norte... e não "eastward" como se via nos modelos.

Outra coisa, no weather-forecast a bonança vem já no sabado de manha e vai-se manter durante todo o fim de semana! Ou seja, bom tempo para este fim de semana com muito sol!


----------



## Silvia (15 Nov 2006 às 11:59)

No barlavento algarvio começou a chover...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Nov 2006 às 12:08)

Silvia disse:


> No barlavento algarvio começou a chover...



Daqui aproximadamente 1h começa o festival Algarvio!!! A tempestade aumentou de intensidade!!

Daqui a 1h para o sotavento e 30m para o barlavento!!

Alerta Vermelho

É o meu alerta!!!

Perigo elevado de tornados!!

O vento esta com uma media de 50km/h e com rajadas que ja atingem os 65km/h segundo o meu anemometro!!!

A coisa neste momento, fora o vento ainda ta calma...mas nao por muito tempo!!!


----------



## Senador (15 Nov 2006 às 12:09)

Exactamente.. tal como se vê nas imagens.. no litoral centro/sul não tarda deve começar a chover, aqui para cima ainda vai demorar um bocado a cairem as primeiras gotas..


----------



## jpalhais (15 Nov 2006 às 12:22)

boas

quando começa a festa em almada ??


----------



## Seringador (15 Nov 2006 às 12:23)

João Oliveira disse:


> da-me ideia pelas imagens de satelite que nos aqui no norte vamos apanhar com pouco e o centro e sul com muito, exactamente ao contrario do que se previa.. as "manchas azuis" estao a passar muito perto da costa minhota e galega, mas de sul para norte... e não "eastward" como se via nos modelos.
> 
> Outra coisa, no weather-forecast a bonança vem já no sabado de manha e vai-se manter durante todo o fim de semana! Ou seja, bom tempo para este fim de semana com muito sol!



De facto as regiões mais afectadas serão entre Lisboa e Viana do Castelo, contudo o Sotavento Algarvio na manhã de amanhã será também fustigado!
Começará de Sul para Norte ao nível da sua rotação ao contrário dos ponteiro do relógio portanto o seu fluxo de ventos pode variar em primeiro de Sul ao entrar no Território e depois à medida que o núcleo passa rodar para W e ao afastar-se de NW, mas o deslocamento geográfico da depressão como sistema é para Leste. 
Formações nebulosas com grande espessura a NW 
http://www.meteoam.it/modules.php?n...atellit/WWW/visibile1_2006-11-15 10:15:00.jpg


----------



## jpalhais (15 Nov 2006 às 12:24)

UPDATE  : já começou a chover devagarinho


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2006 às 12:27)

Aqui já chove moderado mas está a aumentar de intensidade a medida que estou a escrever


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Nov 2006 às 12:59)

jpalhais disse:


> boas
> 
> quando começa a festa em almada ??



Boas jpalhais, bem-vindo ao fórum, havia aqui um outro companheiro teu de Almada, mas já não e lembro quem era   

Quando quiseres http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=121 e faz-.nos o obsequio de te dares a conhecer!  

Bem já vi e já li que a chuvinha já se foi, pelo menos nas quantidades esperadas . Enfim é a meteorologia sempre a surpreender-nos. Mesmo assim os alertas devem ser mantidos e até com alguns vermelhos, principalmente nas zonas costeiras e Algarves.

Aqui está a rapariga a chegar:






Também me dá a ideia que vai ser uma passagem rápida, mas pela rotação haverá mais chuva de madrugada.


----------



## jpalhais (15 Nov 2006 às 13:03)

a chuva já era ?? assim não dá ....


----------



## Senador (15 Nov 2006 às 13:48)

Aqui água nem vê-la.. a única coisa que etou a ver que possa cair são árvores  

18.9ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Nov 2006 às 13:51)

Pela imagem composta dos 2 radares do IM (o de Loulé pelo visto começou de novo a funcionar ), já dá para ter uma ideia mais completa do que aí vem


----------



## Santos (15 Nov 2006 às 13:52)

Por aqui continua a chover com alguma intensidade, a pressão está nos 1006Hpa


----------



## Senador (15 Nov 2006 às 13:57)

Vento muito forte na costa Galega, cerca de 75km/h.....


----------



## Seringador (15 Nov 2006 às 14:15)

Boas,

Relembro aqui que o pico espera-se que seja já noite, entre as 18:00 e as 00:00h, já estar a chover com intensidade é bom sinal para a acumulação e eventualmente mau sinal para as consequências... 
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/grads/gfs/europe/panel2/plt3.gif
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/grads/gfs/europe/panel2/plt4.gif


----------



## Senador (15 Nov 2006 às 14:20)

A temperatura começou a descer devido á chuva fraca que começa a cair... desceu 1,5ºC em 5 min. neste momento estou com 17.0ºC


----------



## dj_alex (15 Nov 2006 às 15:05)

Ola malta!!

Livrei-me da chuva....Já ca estou em Madrid onde esta fresquinho, mas nada que nao se aguente..


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Nov 2006 às 15:11)

Aqui ja chove á 1h!!

A precipitaçao é fraca e esta anoitecer!! parece que vai começar a serio!!

A temp aqui aumentou... de 22 para 23,6!! e a media do vento nesta altura e de 40km/h com rajadas!!

Mas é de salientar o anoitecer a esta hora!! as nuvens sao extremamente baixas, e poderosas!!


----------



## Minho (15 Nov 2006 às 15:12)

dj_alex disse:


> Ola malta!!
> 
> Livrei-me da chuva....Já ca estou em Madrid onde esta fresquinho, mas nada que nao se aguente..



Mas que viciado no MeteoPT!!!    
Já pareces não sei quem eu   

Não te esqueças de dar um saltinho à serra de Guadarrama


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Nov 2006 às 15:14)

VRSA

COMEÇOU A FESTA

TROVOADA COM FORÇA!!!! 

MUITO FORTE!!!


----------



## Hugo Santos (15 Nov 2006 às 15:16)

Em Azeitão depois de moderada precipitação entre as 12:30 e 13:00, começa agora uma nova carga de agua.


----------



## Santos (15 Nov 2006 às 15:39)

Chove muito, muito ... pressão nos 1004Hpa e 16,1ºC ouvem-se trovões, é de noite e o vento forte


----------



## dj_alex (15 Nov 2006 às 15:45)

Minho disse:


> Mas que viciado no MeteoPT!!!
> Já pareces não sei quem eu
> 
> Não te esqueças de dar um saltinho à serra de Guadarrama


----------



## Senador (15 Nov 2006 às 15:57)

*   www.meteo.pt   *



> Devido ao elevado número de acessos ao nosso site e com o objectivo de servir todos os nossos utilizadores com a qualidade que merecem reduzimos a nossa página principal ao essencial mais procurado.
> O restante do site mantém-se inalterável.
> A normalidade será restabelecida o mais breve possível.


----------



## Seringador (15 Nov 2006 às 16:20)

Eu pensava que era   AGUACEIROS e VENTO FORTE       

Agora já´são períodos de chuva?? só agora viram isso...   

ao menos actualizaram, falta saber a que hora....  
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/noticias/prec_forte_PC


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2006 às 16:23)

Bem pessoal é um dilúvio aqui é uma parede branca chuva na horizontal em ondas vento com rajadas incríveis não se vê nada


----------



## dj_alex (15 Nov 2006 às 16:24)

miguel disse:


> Bem pessoal é um dilúvio aqui é uma parede branca chuva na horizontal em ondas vento com rajadas incríveis não se vê nada



e eu aqui longe.....    tirem muitas fotos para eu ver....


----------



## Seringador (15 Nov 2006 às 16:33)

Pelos visto o Alex  não está a presenciar 
Espero que tenha corrido bem a viagem


----------



## Senador (15 Nov 2006 às 16:35)

http://www.brisa.pt/PresentationLayer/Pages/BrisaDetalheObjecto_EstacaoMeteo.aspx?idobjecto=18&idSentido=2&titulo=

nao sei se ja sabem mas a brisa também tem estações meteorologicas.. ainda poucas a funcionar, é certo, mas já é um boa ajuda aqui ao forum!

As que funcionam são: Area Serviço Leiria, Paderne, Marateca, Ponte de Lima, Odivelas, Pontinha, Elvas, Évora, Miraflores,


----------



## Tiagofsky (15 Nov 2006 às 17:01)

É pena que o site das estradas de portugal ainda n tenha a funcionar todas as cameras,so as de Lisboa estão disponiveis,senão dava p ver a evolução das condiçoes pelo pais fora...inclusivamente as cameras que estao no IP4 no alto de Espinho que iriam dar grande jeito p ver se se conseguiriam ver os primeiros flocos amanha! Pelo Porto continua muito vento com rajadas bastante fortes e chuviscos fracos para já...Neste momento, 16,4 ºC..


----------



## Senador (15 Nov 2006 às 17:14)

Tiagofsky disse:


> É pena que o site das estradas de portugal ainda n tenha a funcionar todas as cameras,so as de Lisboa estão disponiveis,senão dava p ver a evolução das condiçoes pelo pais fora...inclusivamente as cameras que estao no IP4 no alto de Espinho que iriam dar grande jeito p ver se se conseguiriam ver os primeiros flocos amanha! Pelo Porto continua muito vento com rajadas bastante fortes e chuviscos fracos para já...Neste momento, 16,4 ºC..



Não ves o Alto de Espinho mas ves o país de Norte a Sul no site da brisa.. os gajos têm dezenas de cameras.. 

btw... novo update ao site do IM, agora com a opção de previsão detalhada por cidade: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoGeralSimples.jsp


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2006 às 17:26)

Já me falta palavras para descrever isto por aqui so vendo para acreditar


----------



## Santos (15 Nov 2006 às 17:27)

miguel disse:


> Já me falta palavras para descrever isto por aqui so vendo para acreditar



Acredito Miguel, aqui chove torrencialmente  , 16,1ºC - 1004 Hpa a descer


----------



## LUPER (15 Nov 2006 às 17:34)

Santos disse:


> Acredito Miguel, aqui chove torrencialmente  , 16,1ºC - 1004 Hpa a descer



em Aveiro chove desalmadamente nunca vi nada assim


----------



## ACalado (15 Nov 2006 às 17:34)

boas a todos hoje infelizmente nao estou em casa pa seguir a passagem desta frente , tou em castelo branco onde se faz sentir neste momento uma forte chuvada  pareçe que o espectaculo começou  senhores e senhoras do inm podem sentar-se nos seus lugares e observem


----------



## Iceberg (15 Nov 2006 às 17:39)

Em Braga, agora sim, um típico dia de Inverno, com muito vento e alguma chuva, ainda sem grande intensidade, o vento é que marca mais a diferença, aguardemos por mais precipitação ...


----------



## Santos (15 Nov 2006 às 17:48)

LUPER disse:


> em Aveiro chove desalmadamente nunca vi nada assim



Tens razão é mesmo muita chuva   , aqui dá a sensação que estão a cair baldes de água (sem balde)


----------



## Luis França (15 Nov 2006 às 18:03)

Tou nas Azenhas, onde estao 17º, a chuva cai de vez em quando mas no horizonte já se avista a 2ª vaga de chuva (será outro dilúvio como às 13 horas?).
O mar está bem forte de sudoeste (as ondas quase que estao paralelas à costa), escorre água por tudo quanto é ladeira, tudo entupido, claro.
Acham que vale a pena ficar aqui à espera do resto? Será que vem mais?

Já agora o site do IM funciona nas calmas mas com Linux (passo por cima dos windows... )

Amanha posto as fotos e videos do caos da 1 da  tarde...


----------



## Senador (15 Nov 2006 às 18:07)

O site do IM ja actualizou o mapa dos avisos.. ta tudo laranjinha

Aveiro, Porto, Braga e Viana do Castelo alerta laranja de precipitação..


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (15 Nov 2006 às 18:10)

Boas
Por aqui chove bastante    
Com  1006 hpa
16,2 º

jf


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2006 às 18:34)

Aqui desde o meio dia que praticamente não tem parado de chover ai à meia hora caio com uma força como nunca me lembro de ter visto  neste momento continua a chover ...este episodio de chuvas desta tarde é maior do que todos os outros e não foram poucos


----------



## Mago (15 Nov 2006 às 18:36)

Por aqui Chuva moderada com periodos forte, temperatura nos 10,2ºC , a pressão nas estações da zona e na minha marcam 1000hpa tendencia a descer, em uma hora e meia choveu 7mmm, mas cada vez chove mais.


----------



## Santos (15 Nov 2006 às 18:37)

miguel disse:


> Aqui desde o meio dia que praticamente não tem parado de chover ai à meia hora caio com uma força como nunca me lembro de ter visto  neste momento continua a chover ...este episodio de chuvas desta tarde é maior do que todos os outros e não foram poucos



E mais a caminho ...


----------



## Senador (15 Nov 2006 às 18:42)

A cota de neve para amanha para o norte de portugal pode descer aos 1000/1200 em alguns locais:







No wetter3 eles são menos optimistas e jogam seguro, apontam para os 1400m, tal como o IM:


----------



## Eng. Geógrafo (15 Nov 2006 às 18:46)

Olá pessoal do Fórum. "Gandas Malukos"
Toda a gente me diz que devo ser maluco pelo tempo, trovoadas, imagens de satélite, dizer mal do INM...Afinal há mais malucos....Preparem-se pois estou agora pela 1º vez a entrar na onda...Sou um "Caça-Trovoadas" apesar da disponibilidade não ser muita. Conto convosco para me ajudar. Faço todos os dias o trajecto Azeitão-Oeiras por isso ligo duas zonas míticas: Arrábida-Sintra. Conto também participar com fotos. Um abraço de "caloiro" no forum a todo o pessoal. Até breve...


----------



## Senador (15 Nov 2006 às 18:55)

Eng. Geógrafo disse:


> Olá pessoal do Fórum. "Gandas Malukos"
> Toda a gente me diz que devo ser maluco pelo tempo, trovoadas, imagens de satélite, dizer mal do INM...Afinal há mais malucos....Preparem-se pois estou agora pela 1º vez a entrar na onda...Sou um "Caça-Trovoadas" apesar da disponibilidade não ser muita. Conto convosco para me ajudar. Faço todos os dias o trajecto Azeitão-Oeiras por isso ligo duas zonas míticas: Arrábida-Sintra. Conto também participar com fotos. Um abraço de "caloiro" no forum a todo o pessoal. Até breve...



Welcome aboard sir!   és um dos meus! Adepto de "severe weather"  Vais ter muito com que te entreter esta noite.. não te esqueças de depois fazer o upload das fotos na secção Imagens e já agora se tiveres termometros exteriores contribuir com os dados.

Um abraço


----------



## Mago (15 Nov 2006 às 18:55)

" O mau tempo que afecta o país provocou hoje à tarde dezenas de inundações e algumas quedas de árvores em Lisboa, disse à agência Lusa fonte do Regimento de Sapadores Bombeiros. 

Entre as 15:30 e as 17:15, a forte chuvada que se fez sentir na capital levou os bombeiros a acorrer a mais de setenta chamadas, principalmente relativas a inundações. 

As zonas mais afectadas foram Belém, Alcântara, Junqueira e Alto do Lumiar, acrescentou a mesma fonte, que explicou que a chuva forte fez transbordar as condutas de águas pluviais e formou grandes lençóis de água, fazendo a água entrar em residências e estabelecimentos. 

Contactada pela agência Lusa, a Divisão de Trânsito da PSP informou que, apesar do mau tempo, não se verificaram acidentes graves ou em número superior ao normal para a hora do dia. "

In JN - Online"  15/11/2006


----------



## Santos (15 Nov 2006 às 19:00)

Eng. Geógrafo disse:


> Olá pessoal do Fórum. "Gandas Malukos"
> Toda a gente me diz que devo ser maluco pelo tempo, trovoadas, imagens de satélite, dizer mal do INM...Afinal há mais malucos....Preparem-se pois estou agora pela 1º vez a entrar na onda...Sou um "Caça-Trovoadas" apesar da disponibilidade não ser muita. Conto convosco para me ajudar. Faço todos os dias o trajecto Azeitão-Oeiras por isso ligo duas zonas míticas: Arrábida-Sintra. Conto também participar com fotos. Um abraço de "caloiro" no forum a todo o pessoal. Até breve...



Bem vindo a esta casa


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2006 às 19:06)

Eng. Geógrafo disse:


> Olá pessoal do Fórum. "Gandas Malukos"
> Toda a gente me diz que devo ser maluco pelo tempo, trovoadas, imagens de satélite, dizer mal do INM...Afinal há mais malucos....Preparem-se pois estou agora pela 1º vez a entrar na onda...Sou um "Caça-Trovoadas" apesar da disponibilidade não ser muita. Conto convosco para me ajudar. Faço todos os dias o trajecto Azeitão-Oeiras por isso ligo duas zonas míticas: Arrábida-Sintra. Conto também participar com fotos. Um abraço de "caloiro" no forum a todo o pessoal. Até breve...



Mto bem vindo eu tbm sou um apaixonado por trovoadas!! venham dai essas fotos


----------



## Senador (15 Nov 2006 às 19:07)

Este é o aviso emitido pelo INM para o sul da galiza ás 17h35:

http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/avi/pr/veravi_c.php?c_p=7136&cost=

Já agora, reparem nas coincidencias: o IM emitiu um novo alerta 10 minutos depois dos espanhóis.. com as mesmas horas exactamente de validade... avisando as mesmas coisas com as mesmas cores hmmmmmmmm (  )


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2006 às 19:08)

Falando em trovoada tenho uma neste momento mesmo a minha frente mas vai passar mais a sul de Setúbal!


----------



## Hugo Santos (15 Nov 2006 às 19:11)

és da minha zona então!
Neste momento em Azeitão, vem*se alguns relâmpagos, chuva moderada, com alguns picos de maior intensidade, temperatura 19,5º


----------



## Senador (15 Nov 2006 às 19:36)

LOL luis! sempre a cascar! é assim mesmo! o português nunca está bem!  

Mas eu era gajo de fazer tréguas e lançar-lhes a proposta de o MeteoPT ser o fórum oficial do IM. Que acham? Com isso triplicavamos os registos e passavamos a ter também participações do proprio staff!


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (15 Nov 2006 às 19:47)

João Oliveira disse:


> LOL luis! sempre a cascar! é assim mesmo! o português nunca está bem!
> 
> Mas eu era gajo de fazer tréguas e lançar-lhes a proposta de o MeteoPT ser o fórum oficial do IM. Que acham? Com isso triplicavamos os registos e passavamos a ter também participações do proprio staff!




Ora bem
Assim é que é falar…
Dou o meu aval incondicionalmente
não é com vinagre que se apanham moscas …
Eheheheh
jf


----------



## Bruno Campos (15 Nov 2006 às 19:49)

João Oliveira disse:


> LOL luis! sempre a cascar! é assim mesmo! o português nunca está bem!
> 
> Mas eu era gajo de fazer tréguas e lançar-lhes a proposta de o MeteoPT ser o fórum oficial do IM. Que acham? Com isso triplicavamos os registos e passavamos a ter também participações do proprio staff!



essa era uma ideia excelente... 
mas eles nunca fariam tal!!! Passavamos logo a ser mais vistos que o proprio o site oficial! Q diga-se de passagem, está sempre a crachar!!! Nestas alturas andam sempre tinir


----------



## Bruno Campos (15 Nov 2006 às 19:51)

Eng. Geógrafo disse:


> Olá pessoal do Fórum. "Gandas Malukos"
> Toda a gente me diz que devo ser maluco pelo tempo, trovoadas, imagens de satélite, dizer mal do INM...Afinal há mais malucos....Preparem-se pois estou agora pela 1º vez a entrar na onda...Sou um "Caça-Trovoadas" apesar da disponibilidade não ser muita. Conto convosco para me ajudar. Faço todos os dias o trajecto Azeitão-Oeiras por isso ligo duas zonas míticas: Arrábida-Sintra. Conto também participar com fotos. Um abraço de "caloiro" no forum a todo o pessoal. Até breve...



Bem vindo!
Nós aqui temos um fetiche por boas fotos... ficamos à espera do teu contributo


----------



## Bruno Campos (15 Nov 2006 às 19:53)

Em famalicão de vez em quando cai um aguaceiro super potente com muito vento à mistura! Mas a nível de quantidade de precipitação não tem sido nada de outro mundo...
Pros lados de lisboa já ouvi na rádio falar de umas inundações urbanas! alguém comfirma??


----------



## Minho (15 Nov 2006 às 19:54)

Eng. Geógrafo disse:


> Olá pessoal do Fórum. "Gandas Malukos"
> Toda a gente me diz que devo ser maluco pelo tempo, trovoadas, imagens de satélite, dizer mal do INM...Afinal há mais malucos....Preparem-se pois estou agora pela 1º vez a entrar na onda...Sou um "Caça-Trovoadas" apesar da disponibilidade não ser muita. Conto convosco para me ajudar. Faço todos os dias o trajecto Azeitão-Oeiras por isso ligo duas zonas míticas: Arrábida-Sintra. Conto também participar com fotos. Um abraço de "caloiro" no forum a todo o pessoal. Até breve...



Ora seja bem-vindo Sr. Engº ao este humilde hospício, err quero dizer fórum   
Cá aguardamos pelas tuas foto-reportagens   

Abraço


----------



## Minho (15 Nov 2006 às 19:57)

Aqui em Braga está um tempo invernal desde o final da tarde. Muita chuva algum vento, zero trovoadas.
A temperatura actual é de 15.6ºC e a pressão de 999hPa


----------



## Minho (15 Nov 2006 às 19:59)

Pois, o atlântico parece que virou uma torneira de aberta....







http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp


----------



## LUPER (15 Nov 2006 às 20:46)

Eng. Geógrafo disse:


> Olá pessoal do Fórum. "Gandas Malukos"
> Toda a gente me diz que devo ser maluco pelo tempo, trovoadas, imagens de satélite, dizer mal do INM...Afinal há mais malucos....Preparem-se pois estou agora pela 1º vez a entrar na onda...Sou um "Caça-Trovoadas" apesar da disponibilidade não ser muita. Conto convosco para me ajudar. Faço todos os dias o trajecto Azeitão-Oeiras por isso ligo duas zonas míticas: Arrábida-Sintra. Conto também participar com fotos. Um abraço de "caloiro" no forum a todo o pessoal. Até breve...



Bem Vindo, vais ver que te vais sentir em casa, aqui somos todos malucos pelo clima


----------



## Iceberg (15 Nov 2006 às 23:21)

Bem, parece-me que este Evento Especial 15/16 Novembro fica muito aquém das expectativas iniciais ... para onde foram as previstas "tons of rain" !?

Desta vez temos de dar a mão à palmatória e fazer também a nossa autocrítica, mesmo nós, mais atentos a estas coisas do clima, estávamos á espera de algo mais grandioso, mas está tudo a ficar-se por um normal dia de Outono... não acham?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Nov 2006 às 23:25)

100 % 

A razão venceu o coração !!! Lool

Venha o NO


----------



## Mago (15 Nov 2006 às 23:29)

iceberg disse:


> Bem, parece-me que este Evento Especial 15/16 Novembro fica muito aquém das expectativas iniciais ... para onde foram as previstas "tons of rain" !?
> 
> Desta vez temos de dar a mão à palmatória e fazer também a nossa autocrítica, mesmo nós, mais atentos a estas coisas do clima, estávamos á espera de algo mais grandioso, mas está tudo a ficar-se por um normal dia de Outono... não acham?



Boas, 
Daí em parte até tem uma certa justificação na hesitação dos alertas por parte do IM, a natureza e neste caso os fenomenos meterologicos são deveras imprevisiveis ao pormenor, e ao colocar um alerta já é um peso de responsabilidade perante a população, pois num proximo falhanço as pessoas desacreditam os alertas e pode ser grave. Por isso colocam-nos apenas quando a hipotese de erro é pequena. Penso que as diversas entidades deviam apostar tambem  na prevenção.  Aqui na minha zona choveu bastante no entanto bem menos que nas ultimas chuvadas de Outubro. O ceu agora encontra-se nublado, a temperatura subiu ate aos 11,5 com, humidade 98% e a pressão em 1002 hpa. Vamos ver como corre a noite....
Já agora hoje a precipitação foi de 17 mm ( até hora actual)


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2006 às 23:38)

Aqui na minha zona eu ate penso que o alerta amarelo foi pouco para a chuva e o laranja demasiado para o vento devia ser ao contrario este episodio aqui para mim foi o maior deste Outono mas de longe não sei as quantidades de chuva mas não andaram muito longe dos 50 ou 60 mm e só durante a tarde!!


----------



## Rog (15 Nov 2006 às 23:42)

Por aqui neste momento chove com alguma intensidade.


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2006 às 23:43)

Neste momento aqui chove com muita força de novo a estrada parece um rio e já perdi a conta das vezes que vi isto hoje  o vento está mais fraco desde o fim da tarde a temperatura está alta 17,4ºC mas ainda a pouco tinha 18,1ºC a pressão está em 1003hpa


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Nov 2006 às 23:47)

dj_alex disse:


> Ola malta!!
> 
> Livrei-me da chuva....Já ca estou em Madrid onde esta fresquinho, mas nada que nao se aguente..



Pero mira si es nuestro Alexandre, ¿hombre que tal el viaje?.  
Mañana nieve en la Cordillera Central, a lo mejor en Navacerrada teneis nieve!!!  

Mira esta foto, para inspirarte nada más, es de la Estación del Puerto de Navacerrada.  







Por aqui também nada de especial, hoje tive ausente, o trabalho anda-me a matar SOCORRRROOO!!!   

O que destaco mais é o vento moderado, chuva, muito pouca.  
Quando vejo então postes de pessoal a falr em baldes de água   eu sim que parece que levo com um balde de água fria por não ter visto nada disso.  

Mas fico feliz por _bomecezes_   

Queremos fotoooooooooossss!


----------



## Santos (15 Nov 2006 às 23:57)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Por aqui também nada de especial, hoje tive ausente, o trabalho anda-me a matar SOCORRRROOO!!!
> 
> O que destaco mais é o vento moderado, chuva, muito pouca.
> Quando vejo então postes de pessoal a falr em baldes de água   eu sim que parece que levo com um balde de água fria por não ter visto nada disso.
> ...



Coloco esta que penso dá para verificar o "rio" que corria em frente da minha casa (a rua é a descer), até o meu cão estava pasmado ao ver tanta água


----------



## Rog (15 Nov 2006 às 23:57)

Para amanhã o forte da precipitação estará mais pelo lado espanhol:


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Nov 2006 às 08:40)

Santos disse:


> Coloco esta que penso dá para verificar o "rio" que corria em frente da minha casa (a rua é a descer), até o meu cão estava pasmado ao ver tanta água



Bons dias,

Belo rio Santos!  
Eu não sei se estavas no gozo, mas o teu canito (deve ser maior que um homem ) está mesmo espantado com tanta água!   

Aqui entre as 2 e 4 da madrugada, choveu moderadamente, ainda deu para escutar o seu cair lá fora, mas o sono era muito  

A dar fé ao INM espanhol em Badajoz caíram 25 mm, enfim deu para tirar o pó dos carros.


----------



## Senador (16 Nov 2006 às 12:08)

Boas noticias para hoje: tal como eu disse ontem a cota de neve poderá descer até aos 1400/1200m em todo o norte de portugal e galiza. 

*versão pessimista 1400m:*





*versão optimista 1200m:*


----------



## Santos (16 Nov 2006 às 12:15)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Bons dias,
> 
> Belo rio Santos!
> Eu não sei se estavas no gozo, mas o teu canito (deve ser maior que um homem ) está mesmo espantado com tanta água!
> ...



Boas Kim, é verdade o bicho é grande (serra da estrela) pesa 53Kg,   e estava mesmo confuso com tanta água ...


----------



## dj_alex (16 Nov 2006 às 12:16)

Acho que cotas baixas demais...mas também como sou um pessimista em termos de cotas de neve... 
Bem..vou almoçar


----------



## Santos (16 Nov 2006 às 12:18)

dj_alex disse:


> Acho que cotas baixas demais...mas também como sou um pessimista em termos de cotas de neve...
> Bem..vou almoçar



Bom apeteite Alex, ainda organizamos uma excurssão para ir ter contigo num fim de semana destes


----------



## Senador (16 Nov 2006 às 12:43)

erro meu, o wetter3 indica 1400m, os 1200 k tao la assinalados é so para uma pequena zona em espanha eheh


----------



## Senador (16 Nov 2006 às 15:12)

Pessoal, entrou agora á tarde aquilo que já se esperava, eu saí de casa por volta das 14h30 e de um aguaceiro moderado, veio o que eu nunca esperaria: tinha a temperatura fixada nos 14º e acabei nos 7º!!!!!!!!!!!! 
estava a cerca de 100/150m de altitude.. incrível


----------



## Tiago Moreno (16 Nov 2006 às 16:55)

[/QUOTE]

[/QUOTE]

Afife, essa bela localidade   

Estao neste momento a passar sobre Viana nuvens magnificas!  Falta a bela da maquina  

Qual é a previsão para esta noite por cá?


----------



## Luis França (16 Nov 2006 às 18:33)

Atrasado no tempo de publicação mas cá está a breve reportagem no concelho de Sintra:

Azenhas do Mar 











O mar bem cavado de sudoeste





Por-do-sol na Praia das Maçãs





Mais em:  http://cafedaspatricias.blogspot.com

Hoje de manhã, a serra de Sintra apresentava este aspecto:


----------



## Senador (16 Nov 2006 às 19:06)

Tiago, hoje á noite deve chover cerca de 7mm , temperatura entre os 8º e os 11º, vento fraco.. e apartir de amanha a temperatura vai começar a subir, e só vejo uma situação semelhante dia 1 de dezembro, quando as temperaturas voltarem a descer..


----------



## tozequio (16 Nov 2006 às 19:10)

João Oliveira disse:


> Tiago, hoje á noite deve chover cerca de 7mm , temperatura entre os 8º e os 11º, vento fraco.. e apartir de amanha a temperatura vai começar a subir, e só vejo uma situação semelhante dia 1 de dezembro, quando as temperaturas voltarem a descer..



A acreditar pelo GFS podemos ter uma situação bastante semelhante a 27 de Novembro, claro que ainda falta muito tempo e os modelos ainda vão dar uma grande volta...


----------



## Senador (16 Nov 2006 às 19:14)

tozequio disse:


> A acreditar pelo GFS podemos ter uma situação bastante semelhante a 27 de Novembro, claro que ainda falta muito tempo e os modelos ainda vão dar uma grande volta...



http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LPPR


----------



## Senador (16 Nov 2006 às 19:55)

Vistas sobre Braga, 16h00.. algo se cozinhava, pena não ter caído uma única gota...

















Nuvem invulgar perto de Esposende:






A caminho de infinito


----------



## Minho (16 Nov 2006 às 19:58)

Lindo!!!      

Passaste por Braga e não foste visitar o pessoal    

Será que era essa a nuvem que o Bruno Campos viu??? http://www.meteopt.com/showpost.php?p=16011&postcount=489


----------



## tomalino (16 Nov 2006 às 20:27)

Essa nuvem está brutal!! 
É um cumulonimbus incus perfeito!
Parabéns pela foto


----------



## filipept (16 Nov 2006 às 22:06)

A nuvem da primeira foto deixoou algum granizo para a minha zona e pelo frio que estava deve ter deixado algo para o geres


----------



## dj_alex (17 Nov 2006 às 09:07)

Boas fotos 

Reportagem na galiza

http://www.elpais.es/multimedia/player_video.html?xref=20061115elpepunac_3.Ves


----------

